# Hey everyone!



## Dalton (Oct 23, 2014)

Hey everyone, my name's Dalton, and I'm from/live in Michigan.  I'm not too much of a writer (though I've always written poems and short stories, I've never done much with it), and I like the community here so when I do post anything, I'd love any sort of feedback.  Have a great day everyone and thanks for getting to know a little bit about me! :-D


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi Dalton. this is a very good place for poetry and short stories. Once you get ten valid posts in any of the writing threads you can post your own material for critique. Any questions you can check out the FAQ's link near the top. Happy exploring! :smile:


----------



## TKent (Oct 23, 2014)

Hey Dalton, welcome to WF! We look forward to you sharing your work. You can post poems and fiction in the creative areas once you have participated and made ten posts. We suggest that you do as much of that as possible by offering feedback on some of the work that is there! There are a bunch of writers who would love feedback! You'll also find everything from writers, to poets, to artists and at all skill/experience levels. We are glad you are here!  Feel free to ask questions any time!

- - - Updated - - -

Dang you MrMustard, you beat me to it. I was going to be the first to welcome him!!


----------



## Dalton (Oct 23, 2014)

Thank you! :-D


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 23, 2014)

TKent said:


> Dang you MrMustard, you beat me to it. I was going to be the first to welcome him!!




Blame it on Mistique. She did it to me on another thread.:lol: Hi again, Dalton :hi:


----------



## Dalton (Oct 23, 2014)

TKent said:


> Hey Dalton, welcome to WF! We look forward to you sharing your work. You can post poems and fiction in the creative areas once you have participated and made ten posts. We suggest that you do as much of that as possible by offering feedback on some of the work that is there! There are a bunch of writers who would love feedback! You'll also find everything from writers, to poets, to artists and at all skill/experience levels. We are glad you are here!  Feel free to ask questions any time!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Dang you MrMustard, you beat me to it. I was going to be the first to welcome him!!



Thank you very much! 
I'll be sure to roam around and check out everybody's stuff and share my feedback, hopefully I can give people good critique.

- - - Updated - - -



mrmustard615 said:


> Blame it on Mistique. She did it to me on another thread.:lol: Hi again, Dalton :hi:



Hello


----------



## Plasticweld (Oct 23, 2014)

Welcome Dalton, I too am a fan of the short story.  This is a great place to learn and grow as a writer and make some friends along the way.  I am looking forward to reading some of your work...Bob


----------



## Dalton (Oct 23, 2014)

Plasticweld said:


> Welcome Dalton, I too am a fan of the short story.  This is a great place to learn and grow as a writer and make some friends along the way.  I am looking forward to reading some of your work...Bob



Thank you Bob :smile:


----------



## Pluralized (Oct 23, 2014)

Hey, welcome to you Dalton. Hope you like it here and we see you around.

Cheers -
P


----------



## Dalton (Oct 23, 2014)

Pluralized said:


> Hey, welcome to you Dalton. Hope you like it here and we see you around.
> 
> Cheers -
> P



Thank you, I've been looking around for a bit and I'm loving it.  This is a great community.


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi Dalton--I am happy you have joined us! This is a wonderful place to exchange Ideas, find inspiration, meet some cool writers and have a blast. I am looking forward to reading your work.   Peace...Jul


----------



## Dalton (Oct 24, 2014)

Firemajic said:


> Hi Dalton--I am happy you have joined us! This is a wonderful place to exchange Ideas, find inspiration, meet some cool writers and have a blast. I am looking forward to reading your work.   Peace...Jul



Thank you very much! It's so nice to meet awesome people who share common interests


----------



## thepancreas11 (Oct 24, 2014)

Yeah Dalton you'll find that this community wants to embrace anyone willing to participate. The more you give here the more you'll get. The fiction forum will be your friend for short stories of the hobby variety, a place where you can learn and grow as much by getting to know other writers there and reading their material. Turns out, when you think critically on other people's writing you learn a lot about writing in general.

Toodles!
thepancreas


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Oct 24, 2014)

Welcome Dalton, I couldn't say anything than what's already said. So, I'll just say welcome home and I love your avatar.


----------



## Dalton (Oct 24, 2014)

thepancreas11 said:


> Yeah Dalton you'll find that this community wants to embrace anyone willing to participate. The more you give here the more you'll get. The fiction forum will be your friend for short stories of the hobby variety, a place where you can learn and grow as much by getting to know other writers there and reading their material. Turns out, when you think critically on other people's writing you learn a lot about writing in general.
> 
> Toodles!
> thepancreas



Thanks, I'm hoping to learn more about writing and grow as a person in the process.  Thank you all for being so nice 



MzSnowleopard said:


> Welcome Dalton, I couldn't say anything than what's already said. So, I'll just say welcome home and I love your avatar.



Your avatar is sweet too haha, and thank you


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Oct 24, 2014)

Dalton said:


> Your avatar is sweet too haha, and thank you



Any time, endangered creatures need to unite.


----------



## Dalton (Oct 24, 2014)

MzSnowleopard said:


> Any time, endangered creatures need to unite.



Exactly, if we come together we just might be able to make the endangered no longer endangered.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Oct 24, 2014)

and find what the secrets are at the zoo in Zurich Switzerland. They have one of the most successful captive breeding programs for snow leopards. Single cubs are the norm for others- they keep having twins- and at least 1 set of triplets a year. Maybe there's something in the water?


----------



## Dalton (Oct 24, 2014)

MzSnowleopard said:


> and find what the secrets are at the zoo in Zurich Switzerland. They have one of the most successful captive breeding programs for snow leopards. Single cubs are the norm for others- they keep having twins- and at least 1 set of triplets a year. Maybe there's something in the water?



Whoah, that's really interesting actually.  The Detroit Zoo has Red Pandas (I live some ways away from Detroit but it's close enough to make a day out of).  I'm definetly going to see them sometime.


----------

